# Bows



## Big Tip (Jun 24, 2013)

Compound or recurve?  What do you guys prefer?  Pros and cons?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Tip (Jun 24, 2013)

Any advice at all?


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 24, 2013)

either will do the job, compounds tend to be shorter and easier to deal with on a boat, especially if you have a light rail. and pound for pound the compound will shoot harder. so instead of having to shoot 40 or 50 pounds for long or deep shots you can shoot 25 or 30 with a compound. i ain't hatin on recurves, one has ridden in my boat many nights and was put to use quite a few times as a back-up.


----------



## Big Tip (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Joey.  The helpful advice is much appreciated Sir.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 24, 2013)

Shooting a mission menace at 30 lbs and it does the job just fine!..... My next one will either be an osprey or American eagle


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 24, 2013)

ok I will be "that guy" why not shoot an Oneida and have the best of both worlds..... snap shoot, let off and hard hitting


----------



## RogerB (Jun 26, 2013)

What ever you are used to shooting. I would like to find a Oneida, left handed ones seem to be rare.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah just go ahead and buy an osprey and be 1 and done with it. Im one who debated on it for a while then finally got some of the koolaid. They shoot awesome


----------



## Burton (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone ever tried a youth bow?  Wouldn't that be perfect?  Small and cheap.  You could easily buy one at 30 or 35 lb under $100.  Besides the draw length (which should be tolerable), is there anything wrong with the idea?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 27, 2013)

Some people use genesis and have luck. The best bow for your buck is a pse discovery 2 you can pick one up brand new for $ 169 they are 29 lbs bows but I can get the one I have up to 34 lbs.


----------



## Burton (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm thinking more along the line of $40-$70 with no tax and free shipping from amazon.  I currently shoot a $25 craigslist special with a homemade reel seat and a homemade arrow rest that looks like it's about to bust loose.  Pretty much anything would be an upgrade.  But I don't want to spend $40-$70 on a youth bow if it's a proven mistake.  I only go out 4-5 times a year; otherwise I would drop 2-3 hundred for something decent.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 27, 2013)

You can find recur es for that price I have one I would sell for $70 it is 50lbs and a break down Ben Pearson flame hunter td. But you would have to come get it.


----------



## Burton (Jun 27, 2013)

I've got a 60 lb PSE, but I was told you can only go three turns with it.  At 4 lbs/ turn that leaves it at 48 (a bit much).  But still, I think the youth bow is a good idea.  How cool would it be to shoot a pink camo youth girls bow and out-shoot your buddies.  Just $49 on Amazon.  My craigslist bow works fine for now, but a new $50 bow is intriguing. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0034M463I/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0BKSS6HZA4CV6BBEF68E&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939031&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 28, 2013)

Def would not handle the abuse... Wouldn't have enough power either!


----------



## Burton (Jun 28, 2013)

Probably not that one, but there are some 25-35# youth bows much cheaper than anything else.  But you are probably right, most of them wouldn't handle that many shots.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Snap shoot one of those cheap bows and c what happens


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Recurves for me.


----------



## Big Tip (Jul 1, 2013)

What about the PSE Kingfisher?


----------



## bassfishga (Jul 1, 2013)

Athens Archery Harpoon Compound.
http://www.athensarchery.com/products/Hunting-Bows/Harpoon

A chance to win one here and support Vets. 
http://www.athensarchery.com/forums...thens-Harpoon-raffle-supporting-Vets-Outdoors


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 1, 2013)

just get a d2 if you want to go cheaper route. ive got 2 of them and killed a lot of fish with it set at 22lbs


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 2, 2013)

Good recurve I have shot one before.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jul 4, 2013)

ONEIDA ONEIDA ONEIDA !!!!! Creigslist is your friend I got mine cheep on there


----------



## wray912 (Jul 10, 2013)

diamond infinite edge...it will do it all, 13" to 30" draw length and 5# to 70# draw weight  http://www.basspro.com/Diamond-Infi..._googleproductextensions&kpid=120921094225120
im sure you can find the cheaper


----------



## StikR (Jul 11, 2013)

Big Tip said:


> What about the PSE Kingfisher?



good bow for bowfishing, but too long for my liking.  PSE should make that bow in a 48,50,or 52" model and they would have a winner!


----------



## 660griz (Jul 12, 2013)

PSE Wave is the only bowfishing rig I have ever owned. Shoots very nice and came with everything you need to start shooting fish. The only issue I had, and this is partly my fault, is because of the relatively short A2A, you can get some finger pinch if you hold draw for very long. I held my draw for way too long waiting for fish to resurface and one finger stayed numb for a week.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just ordered a new pse wave set up. First one ive ever had and pretty excited to get it and get started!


----------

